# RIU listed as attack page



## Saerimmner (Mar 28, 2014)

Keep getting this when i navigate to RIU Safe Browsing Diagnostic page for rollitup.org What is the current listing status for rollitup.org? Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer. What happened when Google visited this site? Of the 166 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 1 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2014-03-27, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2014-03-27. Malicious software includes 1 exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 6 new process(es) on the target machine. Malicious software is hosted on 1 domain(s), including bgbyhn.in.ua/. 1 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including mesinski.com/. This site was hosted on 2 network(s) including AS13335 (CLOUDFLARENET), AS4436 (AS-NLAYER). Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware? Over the past 90 days, rollitup.org did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites. Has this site hosted malware? No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days. How did this happen? In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message. Next steps: Return to the previous page. If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Mar 28, 2014)

Me too .......


----------



## Abiqua (Mar 28, 2014)

yep here too....just started popping up over last 2 hours or so.....


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2014)

same here..


----------



## jointed (Mar 28, 2014)

Well at least I'm not the only one, did ya'll have to resort to using IE?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2014)

No, firefox started letting me access the page again after a few warnings. It states that out of x number of times it accessed the page, one time resulted in malware which caused 6 malicious processes to run on the infected system. No idea where it's coming from, perhaps the site was hacked again? :\


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2014)

jointed said:


> Well at least I'm not the only one, did ya'll have to resort to using IE?


 I considered it... but even I'M not that desperate.


----------



## Jack Harer (Mar 28, 2014)

Yup....Here too. I woke up to the screen that says RIU very likely has malware and Google Chrome has blocked access to it!


----------



## jointed (Mar 28, 2014)

dajosh42069 said:


> I considered it... but even I'M not that desperate.


LMAO gotta do what ya gotta do man!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 28, 2014)

Me too.. I can't get on thru chrome as it keeps blocking it.. tried thru my cell as well and same deal.. just got on tjru the app.. ran kasperskies on my laptop and was OK..
I just recently got a new laptop and am not trying to get it infected like a $3 hooker, so not sure what I'm gonna do..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> Me too.. I can't get on thru chrome as it keeps blocking it.. tried thru my cell as well and same deal.. just got on tjru the app.. ran kasperskies on my laptop and was OK..
> I just recently got a new laptop and am not trying to get it infected like a $3 hooker, so not sure what I'm gonna do..
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Rollitup mobile app


had to use IE as well, and, it only gives me the option to "reply with quote". The reply button is missing. no indication from any of my installed software that there is a problem, OK


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

First time ever seeing that logging in.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

1st time for me too. Probably one of the million spammers posting links.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

Doesn't seem to be bothering the spammers.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 28, 2014)

Apparently Im not the first person to have this happen. Didn't happen until I went to post a reply a few minutes ago:


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 28, 2014)

420God said:


> First time ever seeing that logging in.


I've seen this here before, twice. It is a phishing scam, and it is also indicative of how poorly this site has been managed over the years.

Which is sad, and also the reason I just created an account on icmag MB.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 28, 2014)

Two threads on this already hmm must be important. But unfortunately I can't join this party because I don't get this shit at all and like I said in the other thread I tried all my browsers, nothing. The site works fine for me.


----------



## Grobbleskin (Mar 28, 2014)

How the fuck does RIU get raped so often? Do the admins for the site have any idea what they're doing? Never seen it happen to icmag, grasscity, etc. but RIU? Every two months, man. Every two months. Popcorn900 - your computer failing to warn you of potential malware problems isn something to be happy about.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Grobbleskin said:


> Popcorn900 - your computer failing to warn you of potential malware problems isn something to be happy about.


right, cuz everyone else is getting the notifications. You should do a malware scan popcorn...jus sayin bro


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 28, 2014)

Grobbleskin said:


> How the fuck does RIU get raped so often? Do the admins for the site have any idea what they're doing? Never seen it happen to icmag, grasscity, etc. but RIU? Every two months, man. Every two months. Popcorn900 - your computer failing to warn you of potential malware problems isn something to be happy about.


Well I guess my comp is shit then and must be plagued with all sorts of malware. Can another Canadian deny or confirm this has happen to you as well as I think this is only affecting Americans.
Btw I tested your theory Grobbleskin with my neighbors comp and same thing nothing. @joe macclennan I will run a scan but that sounds unlikely to me.
*update*my computer is clean.


----------



## Grobbleskin (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, I tested your theory that it's only Americans by virtue of being in the UK. So it's not just Americans. Gonna call up my cousin in Germany, see if it works for her. RIU seems like a good community, it's just a shame that whoever looks after things is utterly clueless - how often does this site time-out or return bad gateway requests? And what you trying to say? In the 5 minutes between my post and your reply you: 1) Read the reply 2) Went to your neighbours, asked to use their computer, tried to get onto RIU, after the normal crazy long wait it finally loaded 3) Sprinted back to your home and PC so that you could tell me the result of your test? 4) Presumably think that I am an utter mug?


----------



## Mainesmoker (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep seeing it on Fire fox too


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> Well I guess my comp is shit then and must be plagued with all sorts of malware. Can another Canadian deny or confirm this has happen to you as well as I think this is only affecting Americans.
> Btw I tested your theory Grobbleskin with my neighbors comp and same thing nothing. @joe macclennan I will run a scan but that sounds unlikely to me.
> *update*my computer is clean.


glad your comp is clean bro. But it doesn't make sense to me that a search engine like google would single out american or not IDK?


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 28, 2014)

Grobbleskin said:


> Well, I tested your theory that it's only Americans by virtue of being in the UK. So it's not just Americans. Gonna call up my cousin in Germany, see if it works for her. RIU seems like a good community, it's just a shame that whoever looks after things is utterly clueless - how often does this site time-out or return bad gateway requests? And what you trying to say? In the 5 minutes between my post and your reply you: 1) Read the reply 2) Went to your neighbours, asked to use their computer, tried to get onto RIU, after the normal crazy long wait it finally loaded 3) Sprinted back to your home and PC so that you could tell me the result of your test? 4) Presumably think that I am an utter mug?


I live in an apartment dude and I just had them check again still nothing. but no matter my comp is clean and I get no warnings about this site nor does my neighbor so I don't know what to tell ya. @joe yes it odd indeed.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

am running a different malware scan now........brb


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 28, 2014)

I ran Malwaresbyes and I'm clean


----------



## Grobbleskin (Mar 28, 2014)

Days like this I miss having a decent growing website with a programmer of ~S~ quality in charge. He would never have let a site get this bad.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Same same. Come on Rollie and mods, let's see some action.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2014)

Using safari. haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 28, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Using safari. haven't had any problems yet.


Ahh and now theres two. how many more?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> Ahh and now theres two. how many more?


danny's not in Canada bro


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 28, 2014)

After reading a report, seems this is because RIU has "been reported" as having malware and Google found it 4 times in 99 checks they did. That's pretty average to me, malware is everywhere. I think the "reported" thing is what's doing this, but I'm not sure


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> danny's not in Canada bro


My point is now there's two that don't get this warning. And yes we can scratch the geo thing as that was just proved wrong.


----------



## Grobbleskin (Mar 28, 2014)

Stopped getting the warning here, too. I still stand by the idea of RIU getting some admins who understand how to properly code a website.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 28, 2014)

On chrome you just click advanced and then proceed anyway  no need to ever have to resort to IE thankfully


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 28, 2014)

It'd be nice to hear something from management....


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

im looking into it...i got it too,


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 28, 2014)

thx Sunni. Keep us posted?


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 28, 2014)

Every time I do an update and system scan rollitup always comes up as a dangerous site. Excuse me , I don't know all the correct terminology but you get my point.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> Every time I do an update and system scan rollitup always comes up as a dangerous site. Excuse me , I don't know all the correct terminology but you get my point.


just recently?


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 28, 2014)

I had to come in on sub cools seeds. There wasn't anyway my browser would take me to RIU on Google. I have seen these types of pages before. It could be malware deposited to user computers. At first I thought the site, RIU was offline.


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 28, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> just recently?


Everytime. Last time I did an update was about 2wks ago. This website and another one comes up as unsafe. But always rollitup. I'll pay more attention to the exact wording next time I update.


----------



## jointed (Mar 29, 2014)

If you have good anti-malware ( third party ) go into googles settings and turn off the anti phising and malware protection, then you will have no more problems logging in..

I use advanced system care 7 from Iobit...good stuff people..


----------



## Dark Leviathan (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm finding that if I reply to a message right now, I'm only getting the basic text editor (sort of) when I'm set for full WYSIWYG editor. NO formatting buttons, bold, italic, etc. I'll bet it's due to being blocked by firefox first. I'm also seeing (edit) that separate lines with spaces are all being forced into one long paragraph with no line breaks.


----------



## Dark Leviathan (Mar 29, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> I had to come in on sub cools seeds. There wasn't anyway my browser would take me to RIU on Google. I have seen these types of pages before. It could be malware deposited to user computers. At first I thought the site, RIU was offline.


Edit: Horror of horrors, I'm logging in with IE to get the full WYSIWYG options now. 

If you are using Firefox, here is a work around. 

Click on Tools ---> Options ---> and select the Security tab. 

Click the "Exceptions" button in the TOP box (to the right of the line that says "Warn me when sites try to install add-on's."

Paste https://www.rollitup.org/ into the field that say's "address of web site" and then click the "Allow" button.

Then close the options window. It SHOULD allow you to load this site without getting hijacked to the annoying "Reported Attack Page!" crap.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 29, 2014)

Dark Leviathan said:


> Paste https://www.rollitup.org/ into the field that say's "address of web site" and then click the "Allow" button.
> 
> Then close the options window. It SHOULD allow you to load this site without getting hijacked to the annoying "Reported Attack Page!" crap.


And while you're at it, disable your AV and malware scanners, disable encryption on your wifi, change your password to 'password', and oh there's really no need to lock the door or even take the keys out of the car. 


Instead, try www.vtunnel.com ( make sure the option Remove Scripts is selected) to go to RIU till admin really fixes it. Takes up to a day for Google to remove it after admin tells them it's clean, if it's not clean it will appear again soon and google will be less cooperative to remove the warning. Yes the popups of vtunnel suck, you lose some functionality, but you'll be safe when visiting RIU until google confirms RIU cleaned up.


----------

